# Just got 2 penalty points - what impact might this have?



## pAnTs (2 Jun 2010)

I just a letter sayinf Ive gotten 2 penalty points in the post for overtaking on a continuous white line. Anyone know how this will affect me, my insurance etc???


----------



## Boyd (2 Jun 2010)

_Usually _2 doesn't affect insurance, though you should ring and tell insurance company about them.....


----------



## doubledeb (2 Jun 2010)

Same thing happened to me last week. Speeding fine, but yet to receive the points , And my OH last month, My insurance was renewed in april, He is fully comp on my car too and I told them about his points. €35 extra. I queried this as usually as Pants said 2 doesn't really affect your premium. The answer I was given is they weren't "loading" me but just not giving me a discount for having none. Usually 10% of the premium. Again it probably depends on how much of a NCB you have and how long you are driving etc.


----------



## niceoneted (2 Jun 2010)

Same thing happened me the week after I got my insurance renewal notice. I hadn't renewed the insurance as I had still got time, was kicking myself thinking it would increase but it was still the same. 
doubledeb the notice about points will be sent once the money is received and processed for the speeding fine. I also have noticed from what others have told me that people's insurance is not affected if it is them that got the points but it is affected if it is a named driver that had gotten them so that might explain the increase/loss of discount.


----------



## Cooloco (17 Jun 2010)

Contact the insurance company and ask them straight out.Some companies do not load/punish you until you have 4 points but some do!
Clarify with your insurance company/broker as you are reponsible for giving them the correct details and your insurance could be void, if for example you had 10 points and you did not tell your insurance company, as they would load you accordingly on the premium if you had 10 points,if that is they would continue to insure you!


----------



## z107 (17 Jun 2010)

A road near where I live has just has a continuous white line painted where there was none before. It's the only stretch where you can safely overtake.
The cynic in my believes that this is all a money making exercise.


----------



## JoeB (17 Jun 2010)

There is at least one company now giving a discount to people with 0 points only, so with them 2 points would make a difference. I'm not sure of the company but they have ads on TV currently.

Not all penalty points are for safety related offences.. which they are supposed to be, so some points gained should not affect your insurance, although no distinction is made between offences which affect safety, and those that don't... so in practice all points affect your insurance even though all points don't affect your risk profile.


----------



## moneysaver1 (17 Jun 2010)

Ive just gotten new quotes and most of the companies ignore 2 and some even four.


----------



## roker (18 Jun 2010)

what would you do if there was a tractor in front doing about 10mph and a Garda car behind you, would you cross the line?
I note also that you can get 2 penalty points for driving on the hard shoulder, but the rules of the road say that you can pull over to let someone pass.


----------



## CollyB (13 Aug 2010)

*Speedcameras M7 naas*

Hi I was using the M7 last night on way home from doing a gig. It was 2.30am. Coming from Carlow at the Naas sliproad got flashes in the pitch black so obviously a camera came out of nowhere!How good are they at nightIm ragin about it. There wasnt a sinner on the motorway Im not used that road. Was doing about 128 in 120. 
Unfortunatley in 2008 on the same road there was special speed limit put in place of 6Ok and got points.
Will my insurance go sky high with 4points if I do get them?


----------



## CollyB (13 Aug 2010)

*Speedcameras M7 naas*

Wasnt on the sliproad or anything just remember seeing sign! Pity didnt see speedcamera!


----------



## SlugBreath (13 Aug 2010)

Doing 123 in a 120 zone. Will I get points or is there some flexilibity?


----------



## WindUp (13 Aug 2010)

How do you know you were doing 123? if going by the speedo, its very unlikely you were going that fast due to the way they are calibrated. I find if i have the garmin in the car the speedo show approx 8 km/h higher on the speedo then on the garmin  during motorway driving.

People say that there is a threshold of 5-10 % on the cameras / guns but I dont know for sure


----------



## Complainer (13 Aug 2010)

umop3p!sdn said:


> A road near where I live has just has a continuous white line painted where there was none before. It's the only stretch where you can safely overtake.
> The cynic in my believes that this is all a money making exercise.


Have you tried asking your local authority about the reason for this change?


----------



## Billo (13 Aug 2010)

username123 said:


> _Usually _2 doesn't affect insurance, though you should ring and tell insurance company about them.....



I got 2 points and it did affect my insurance with Hibernian Aviva.
Discount reduced from 20% to 10%.


----------



## gabsdot (14 Aug 2010)

Who can you contact to find out how many points you have. I have none (polishes halo) but my husband has collected a few over the years and we're not sure which have expired.


----------



## Gulliver (14 Aug 2010)

It is physically impossible for me to drive from the local village, half a mile away, without crossing a continuous white line and entering a hatched area (two separate offences).... such are the dimensions and layout of roads and parking areas in the Dun Laoghaire/Rathdown area.


----------



## Chocks away (14 Aug 2010)

I got 2 pts about 3.5 years ago. Did not inform Insurance Co. Blow me, just after I got my _null points _back, I got caught a few months later. So back to square one. Have not informed Company and won't. If PC people feel up to it - then fine. I also don't inform them when having a bad day at the office, girls problems, whats on the box tonight problems, what shall I wear at so and so's do. Man born free but forever in chains.


----------



## MrEBear (14 Aug 2010)

Chocks away, 2 penalty points may not seem like a big deal to you but nondisclosure of such information to your insurer could have major effects down the line, such refusal to pay out a claim or in the worst cases voiding your insurance. Remember insurers don't want to pay out money on claims and if they can find a reason not to they tend to use it. Beside with the majority of companies 2 point will make no difference


----------



## Homer (14 Aug 2010)

Chocks away said:


> I got 2 pts about 3.5 years ago. Did not inform Insurance Co. Blow me, just after I got my _null points _back, I got caught a few months later. So back to square one. Have not informed Company and won't. If PC people feel up to it - then fine. I also don't inform them when having a bad day at the office, girls problems, whats on the box tonight problems, what shall I wear at so and so's do. Man born free but forever in chains.



As EBear points out, that's a very dangerous risk you are taking.  Insurance operates on the principle of uberimma fides, which translates as utmost good faith.

In practice, with this does is give the insurer an excuse to refute a claim if you have breached any condition of the contract.  If a smallish claims arises, there's a good chance that your failure to disclose your penalty points won't come to light, but if there's a major claim they will go over everything with a fine tooth comb and would be legally entitled not to pay out if you haven't disclosed something you were obliged to disclose.

Do you really want to take that chance?


----------



## RMCF (15 Aug 2010)

pAnTs said:


> I just a letter sayinf Ive gotten 2 penalty points in the post for overtaking on a continuous white line. *Anyone know how this will affect m*e, my insurance etc???



I'd say you won't ever overtake on a continuous white line again.

I don't think 2 pts will have any effect, and if it does, shouldn't be too major, unless of course the insurance companies see it as a chance to fleece you on your renewal. I know in the past it would not have affected your premium at all.


----------



## steevo51 (27 Aug 2010)

0.0.


----------

